
Show HN: Swappa Price Alerter – Telegram Bot - perryraskin
https://imgur.com/gallery/zAeF0YW
======
perryraskin
So I have this Python script that checks Swappa for me, and notifies me via
Telegram when there's a new listing that's below a chosen price. Would this
interest anyone?

If so, please let me know. I'm happy to make this into a web app of some sort.
Just not sure if there's real interest.

Also, if you want to try it out now, feel free to contact me and I'll manually
do it for you, and you can start getting alerts for a specific type of product
on Swappa.

My info can be found at [https://raskin.me](https://raskin.me). Thanks for
reading!

